# Apple Head Chihuahua and...[your best guess]



## VOUDOU (Dec 19, 2012)

Puppy is about 11 months old. When I got him off craigslist he had been rescued from in front of a grocery store with a rubber band around his muzzle. It left him scarred but fear not he is one spoiled boy. Toys treats meats and lots of food so he got lucky. Would love to know what other kind of dog he might be.

He has bad food aggression and hes very very strong for how skinny he looks. Very muscular hips. His head has an apple head dimple like my pure breed female, but he hit a growth spurt and now has very long legs. Thanks for your input

Vet says she thinks he is apple head chi and mini pin


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Not sure on the breed, but that's an ADORABLE dog.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Could be Min Pin, could be some type of terrier (Rat terrier, Jack Russell etc.) or may be just an ill bred Chi... Whatever he is, he sure is cute....


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know, but he is cute! The picture of the two of them kills me, so much adorable Chi.

Thank you for rescuing him. It looks like he went from hell to the lap of luxury.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Your pups are beautiful.  Thank you for rescuing him. He could have min pin in him. His body figure in photo 3 looks like my min pin Damon.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

I do see Chihuahua and he could be Min Pin too. His body structure and tipped ears look like a Min Pin's to me. He is super ADORABLE and so glad you rescued him.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I agree with the other posters about the breed. He is adorable! That's wonderful that you rescued him!


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

Our chi-mix is probably a Min Pin mix as well. She looks a lot like your dog in the body, tall, thin and muscular. Here's a picture of her taken at the dog park back in the summer. She's a bit bigger now, about 10lbs, but is still slim.


----------



## VOUDOU (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow that is the closest body I have seen in comparison. Whatever they are its along the same lines. Thanks for all the kind words from everyone. Much appreciated


----------

